# Advice on Swine Flu Vaccine, IVF and immunosupression for uNK cells



## Sharon69 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there, I need advice on an unusual situation. I have just found out I have high levels of uterine natural killer cells (uNK) and need to have steroids for a number of weeks starting on the day of embryo transfer. My dilemma is what to do around having the swine flu vaccine? I am a nurse working in paediatric intensive care, so I will have 3 risk factors in favour of having swine flu vaccine; high risk area of work, immunosupression and potential pregnancy. The vaccine won't be available for another 2 weeks, my next IVF cycle is planned 1 week after that, then if successful at approximately 2-3 weeks after that will be the embryo transfer (cetrotide cycle). My questions are 1, if I have the vaccine, will this increase the level of uterine natural killer cells when the aim of the steroids is to dampen down the uNK cells which would hopefully result in implantation? 2, Would it be better not to have the swine flu vaccine and chance it that I don't catch swine flu? 3, would it be a problem having the swine flu vaccine right before the iVF cycle? I could put the cycle off until December, but the problem is my dates would fall around Xmas. Otherwise I could leave it until January, but I am ready now both physically and psychologically. Your advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sharon,

I'd speak to your clinic about this to be honest as they are best placed to advise. I would however expect the immune response to the vaccine to have kicked in before you get to the stage of the 2ww so I would expect that it wouldn't have an effect on treatment outcome by that stage.

Do speak to clinic 

Best wishes for your cycle  
Maz x


----------

